# مراحل برمجة المتحكم pic 16f84a وغيرة



## النورس المجروح (28 مارس 2009)

شباب اتمنى هذا الموقع يكون كافي لأغلب اسألتكم يارب واتمنى الفائدة للجميع لا أطيل عليكم
هذا الموقع تفضلوا
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showpost.php?p=220748&postcount=1


----------



## محمدالقبالي (29 مارس 2009)

مشكوره على الموقع وهنا المزيد 

http://www.geocities.com/nozomsite/pic1.htm

http://www.mstracey.btinternet.co.uk/pictutorial/picmain.htm


----------



## النورس المجروح (29 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووور أخي محمد على المواقع الرائعة جدا


----------



## ابن العميد (30 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## النورس المجروح (30 مارس 2009)

ابن العميد نورت موضوعي المتواضع


----------



## metwally.mustafa (18 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك على بذل هذا الجهد


----------



## mymy0123 (19 أبريل 2009)

وفقك الله علي الأضافه


----------



## رمثاوية (5 مايو 2009)

اريد ان اعرف ماهو البرنامج الذي استطيع من خلاله برمحة dspic 30f4013 لو استطعتم مساعدتي لكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## Sal_Emma (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك جدا والموضوع شيق


----------



## زكي شاكر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الامانة*



النورس المجروح قال:


> شباب اتمنى هذا الموقع يكون كافي لأغلب اسألتكم يارب واتمنى الفائدة للجميع لا أطيل عليكم
> هذا الموقع تفضلوا
> http://www.qariya.com/vb/showpost.php?p=220748&postcount=1


 تحية لك على أمانتك العلمية ..
للعلم الموضوع موجود هنا كذلك ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143675.html


----------



## يوهشام (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## fawazhassan (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا.....شكرا


----------



## alil (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed labyad (20 يونيو 2010)

اريد دروس في برمجة العارضات السباعية ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hasanled77 (21 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على الافاده


----------



## mimouni (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الخير والإحسان ياأخي


----------



## mselman (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مششششكورين على الجهود المبذولة


----------

